# ¿como irradiar ondas?



## neutron0607 (Oct 9, 2006)

estoy haciendo un  transmisor AM con operacionales mi principio es el siguiente:

para transportar una señal de audio(b) hay que modularla con una portadora de alta frecuencia(a), en mi caso quiero que sean 700 KHz. para eso  se que una modulacion se hace multiplicando la señal  "a" portadora con la señal  "b"  o de audio. para multiplicarlas uso propiedades de logaritmos es decir con amplificador logaritmicos hago esto:

(Ln a  + Ln b) = Ln (ab)

luego aplicando un antilogaritmo   e(Ln a*b)= a*b
de esa manera obtengo mi modulacion y  mi salida la da un amplificador operacional Tl081 con salida maxima de  80 mA y voltaje de 5 a -5 como le hago ahora para que mi señal viaje los  4 metro que hay de mi transmisor   al radio de AM la verdad a partir de alli no se nada no se si solo hay que ponerle un alambrito a la salida del operacional o que?
 orale les agradeceria mucho que alguien pudiera ayudarme


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 9, 2006)

Hola Neutron, te envio una pagina de un transmisor sencillo ,con toda la teoria que tienes ,no creo que tengas dudas en ponerlo en marcha,suerte un saludo
http://www.leradiodisophie.it/Transponder.html


----------



## neutron0607 (Oct 10, 2006)

jeje soy un sope no le entiendo, mas bien quisiera un poco de explicacion ya que modular no se ve tan dificil, pero lo que no hallo es como hacer para que mi señal se transformadorrme en una Onda. por ejemplo he visto que muchas antenas salen de una bobina de ferrita y no se porque


----------



## VichoT (Oct 10, 2006)

Holas.neutron0607. Dices que ya modulaste la señal de BF sobre la portadora de RF????? por lo general la toma denatena se saca del tanke del amplificadorflicador de RF dispuesto como buffer o driver. se enlaca otra bobina ( y por induccion se traspaza energia a la segunda bobina que esta enlazada directamente ala antena) otras se toma directamente una toma dela bibina del tanque del buffer..... Como podras imaginar ahy varias posibilidades y cada una se ajusta mejor a un cto  especifico.creo que seria mejor que enviaras un esquematico de tu cto para ver cual se acomodaria mejor.

BYE!


----------



## neutron0607 (Oct 14, 2006)

aqui tengo mi circuito y como le hago para que esto salga en forma de onda


----------



## VichoT (Oct 15, 2006)

Holas.neutron0607.ya probaste el cto...en especial la modulacion que consigues???? ya que porloque veo estas  mezclando 2 señales diferentes  la del 555 y la del mic. pero el resultado no es modulacion en AM sino mas bien un efecto heterodino.....

por lo que se para que funcione como AM la alimentacion del transistor ala salida del 2º OP deve ser la señal que sale del 555 y no por VCC asi esta señal sera modulada en amplitud por la polarizacion de base que  representa al mic. el emisor de este bjt  lo mandas a masa por un resistor y desde el emosor podrias sacar tu toma a la sgte eta`pa un amplificador de RF o simplemente atravez de un condenso de unos 30pF a una antena.

BYE!


----------



## neutron0607 (Oct 24, 2006)

Perdon que me tarde en responder pero  la profa de quimica me trae muerto en trabajo.

cierto no me habia dado cuenta que mi diseño anterior estaba mal ya lo corregi y simule en multisim. Lo adjunto.

Subi la frecuencia a 1.4  MHz con un TLC555 que es Cmos y texas me promete que alcanza los 4.1 MHz pero segun parece para irradiar a esa frecuencia necesito una antena de mas de 30 m y no se si puedo enrollar mi antena para  que no este de ese tamaño y si puedo usar un simple alambre de cobre como antena segun mi simulacion mi salida es de 2.5 V max
para resistencia de salida de 50 Ohm.


----------



## VichoT (Oct 24, 2006)

Holas.neutron0607.el cto que propones te funka bien???? una sugerencia solo para probar podrias cambiar la conexion del colector de Q1 sacandolo de ahy y conectandolo al emisor de Q2 manteniendo la resitencia de emisor claro.....solo amodo de suguerencia la calidad del audio odria mejorar al reducir el indice de modulacion.

Otra cosa  respecto al largo dela antena para 1.4Mhz necesitas mucho mas que 30cm estamos habalndo de  mas de 80mts por dipolo ( en un dipolo de media onda). pero si el alcance que quieres lograr es reducido...dentro dela misma habitacion cualquier longitud de alambre te servira  aunque recuerda que la longitud ve de la mano con la impedancia caracteristica dela antena si pones un alambre de 10CM te irradiara pero a muy baja potencia.........demasias perdidas en ela antena y el transistor de salida estara mal cargado...


BYE!


----------



## neutron0607 (Oct 27, 2006)

buuu, en multisim si me funciona aparentemente pero en la realidad solo se oye en 96 MHz de Fm, yo lo que quiero es am   puse el archivo multisim 2001 en savefile ya que el foro no permite subir archivos con terminacion msm

direccion

http://www.savefile.com/files/196935


----------



## VichoT (Oct 28, 2006)

Holas.neutron0607.Sorry pero no puedo descargar el file que dejaste ya que no tengo el multisim.... pero como es eso que te funka en 96MHZ...as una prueba mas asi talcomo esta quitale el 555 que genera la nota de audio( si a eso se le puede llamar not deaudio...porque en realidad te genera una inmensa cantidad de armonicos...en fin ..........otro tema) quitale ese 555 y agregale audio de algun sistema cualquiera...diskman,PC u otro..la idea es que compares la calidad de recepcion en los 96MHZ..ya que se puede escuhar modulacion de AM en un discrimandor de FM pero la calidad de audio es pesima casi ilegigle.. si este es el resultado de tu pureba quiere decir que efectivamente modulas en AM pero tu oscilador esta en 96MHZ....

Cuenta,me cmo te fue con las  pruebas que te he dicho.... tb poseo un ctotransmisor y mdulador de AM con un solo BJT y otras piezas que se obtienen de una vieja radio pero es algo inestable...... si te interesa em lo dices pa' buscarlo, hacerlo en el PC y luego postearlo....

BYE!


----------



## neutron0607 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hola, VichoT, ya estoy escuchando en AM  tuve que usar 15 V y mi señal esta en los 800 kHz
pero la transmisión  solo llega al  metro y medio. Haciendo pruebas me sucedio esto: accidentalmente se me deconecto la antena que es una antena de las tipo "oreja de conejo" de 1 m por punta y la señal no se afecto en nada, conecte la  antena a un capacitor  y este capacitor  al colector de mi transistor de salida. Y voy por buen camino pero aun no se como hecer para que  me alcanze unos 20 metros o 30 seria mejor. estoy desde un ciber y aqui no puedo dibujar pero en mi salida tengo  un transistor 2n2218 alimentado con 15 V con una resistencia de colector de 33 ohms  de 5 watts emisor directamente a la tierra   y una resistencia de base de 333 ohms la base recibe un voltaje de 0-10 V en en onda cuadrada a 800 MHZ, (yo esperaba 1 mega pero ni modo   ) la antena entre la resistencia de colector y el colector. 

Saludos gracias.


----------



## VichoT (Nov 5, 2006)

Holas.neutron0607.mmm el condenso que pusiste entre colector y la antena deverias hacerlo variable y asi poder probar ya que este capacitor te adapta la impedancia del cto ala antena...si  esto se logra  gran parte dela potencia del cto pasa ala antena y por ende al espacio..... 
Respecto ala antena creo que esta mal...estas usando alfo para FM en un AM las antenas son mas largas...o de cuadro....

BYE!


----------

